# Older high end GPU thread *Pics*



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to see your older high end gpu setups from back in the day! 6800 Ultra's in SLI, dual voodoo's, X850's! Anything of the like from all generations. Lets see those old badass gaming setups. Hopefully everyone has some pics from the past


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the only "older" card I have left. X800GTO Unlocked to 16 pipes! Doesn't work anymore though.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 24, 2012)

*x1900xt Crossfire*


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 24, 2012)

Seeing this thread I decided to pull this out of my still functional and rather dirty P4 rig just to look at it.

Sapphire X1950pro 512mb AGP





High detail & high performance goodness.
At 1024 X 768.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't have'em any more but I was a proud owner of the HD2900Pro Flashed to XT and the first of its kind the HD3870X2.

It was so fun overclocking them and getting them to Run Crysis. Those cards taught me a lot.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 24, 2012)

ATi 1900XT Pci-e
 MFW im still using this beast ass powersuppy from 3 builds ago
12/21/07


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Seeing this thread I decided to pull this out of my still functional and rather dirty P4 rig just to look at it.
> 
> Sapphire X1950pro 512mb AGP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/X1950pro512mbAGP.jpg
> ...



I used to have one but it was a Diamond (same card without stickers on the HSF). 


I don't have it anymore but here are some shots of my old HIS HD4650 DDR3 with aftermarket cooler (one of those $5 aluminium things on ebay). I managed to OC it with HD4670 clocks.










The rig (before I installed the HSF):





Not exactly old or high end but it was one of the best AGP cards money could buy.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 24, 2012)

A few:

7800GTX256 SLi




X1950XTX Crossfire




2900XT Crossfire




3870x2 Crossfire





4870 1GB Crossfire:




5870 Crossfire:


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to dream about VooDoo 2 SLI, then 3DFX took an arrow in the knee D:


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't dream.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 24, 2012)

Hehe I could dig thru the closet and go older but this one was my first "killer rig" Opty 170 and X1900XTX's under water.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

Still in use:


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome keep 'em coming!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2012)

Posting to sub. Going to go find pics of my 3x3850 256mb in xfire, currently still running dual 3870X2 setup, 7800GS AGP, ti 4200@>ti4800 clocks (still holds highest stable clocks record), I have more that I hope to find.


----------



## MF BIGRELLY (Jan 24, 2012)

Some of my old 4200 TI's and 1 4800 TI and a 5970 4 gig toxic just for comparison lol..








Old duel gpu's 9800gx2's and 4870 x2's


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sick setups! Makes me wish I would keep things after I build lol


----------



## robwinxp (Jan 24, 2012)

*2900XT....still a great card....and what a power draw!*

I love my 2900xt 1gb, wish i had a pair to show but alas I only have one


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks man  It's in a pretty legendary machine:

Celeron 300A @ 504MHz, stock cooling 
Abit BH-6 motherboard
192MB PC-150 RAM
80GB Hard Drive
2x Voodoo 2000 12MB in SLI
S3 Trio 64+ 1MB 2D card


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 24, 2012)

This thread rocks!


----------



## Hokum (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish I hadn't given my step sister my Rage fury MAXX, that was a weird card to behold..


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all good. Let's see those single card setups, too!!!


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 24, 2012)

eVGA 8800GTX with Thermalright HR-03 Plus, Thermaltake A2018, and custom modified DTek Uni-Sink.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 24, 2012)

Doom 3 at 40 fps wooo!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2507/card2p.jpg
> 
> Doom 3 at 40 fps wooo!



ASUS X1950Pro?!!! 512MB right?

I had the sapphire version back in the day, the 256mb model though since I had a tiny monitor. It was the bomb!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2012)

I should post my 2 x Sapphire 4850 equipped with Zalman VF1000s 

edit: cards are laying around, but very dusty >_< out of air atm too, used it all cleaning my case top to bottom for the new z68 mobo and i5 2400.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know if you can really call this card old yet, but my 5770 is still a beast!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy ______, Batman!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

In a few years I'll have to post pics of the Radeon HD 7000 series


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> In a few years I'll have to post pics of the Radeon HD 7000 series


I would then buy it off you


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I did some digging and here is what I found. I usually pass along my old cards so "gems" like my 2900XT and my other X1900XT found new homes.

 But here we have my X1900XT Master card and 2 X800's and my "emergency card" 

It's a PCI and appears to be a Compaq OEM card. It is labelled "Compaq Nitro 64V" and the large chip is Cirrus Logic. It saved my bacon over the years.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

That 1900 is sweet!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nvidia 7950GX2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

tigger said:


> Nvidia 7950GX2
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/IMAG0014.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/IMAG0015.jpg



This is one card I was hoping to see in this thread!


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

no "dustbuster" GeForce FX 5800 Ultra here? XD
or any GeForce FX card? (well, the series was sub par anyway lol, bad SM2 performance, i only had my FX 5900XT for a few months)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

I wish I still had my 6800GT  It died in 2009


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

my GeForce 6600GT is still alive tho, tho its not high end, but its interesting to see how it competes with the older generation FX 5950 Ultra and 9800 XT at that time XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> my GeForce 6600GT is still alive tho, tho its not high end, but its interesting to see how it competes with the older generation FX 5950 Ultra and 9800 XT at that time XD



6600GT AGP 128MB DDR3 dual DVI card was my favorite AGP card I have ever owned!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is one card I was hoping to see in this thread!



Its from a dell xps 710. Pics are taken with my htc sensation, it has a pretty good 8mp snapper on it.

If they are too big i can post re sized ones if required.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> no "dustbuster" GeForce FX 5800 Ultra here? XD
> or any GeForce FX card? (well, the series was sub par anyway lol, bad SM2 performance, i only had my FX 5900XT for a few months)



Hehe I had a 5800 for all of an hour. I bought it as an upgrade for my Ti4200. I was big on playing Raven Shield at the time and it actually ran WORSE. So I took it back to the shop and bought a 9600XT and have been Red Team ever since.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 6600GT AGP 128MB DDR3 dual DVI card was my favorite AGP card I have ever owned!


Mine is a custom PCB made by Palit, fan shroud is ugly and HS is not as effective (idling at ~55C) Fan is already busted lol. Its also my last AGP card, i was supposed to replace it with an ATi X1650XT AGp but it proved to be difficult to find.



INSTG8R said:


> Hehe I had a 5800 for all of an hour. I bought it as an upgrade for my Ti4200. I was big on playing Raven Shield at the time and it actually ran WORSE. So I took it back to the shop and bought a 9600XT and have been Red Team ever since.


If i had chosen the 9600XT instead of 5900XT, i might have kept it longer lol, 5900XT was a decent card until the SM2.0 games start pumpin out (HL2, FarCry etc)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

tigger said:


> Its from a dell xps 710. Pics are taken with my htc sensation, it has a pretty good 8mp snapper on it.
> 
> If they are too big i can post re sized ones if required.



What is the performance like?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

Its not too bad really, its still usable, is fine as my backup card.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 25, 2012)

Gday boys. Got sum agp cards 4 ya. 9800 pro, x800 pro and x850xt pe. Enjoy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have this older PCIex but its DEF not a high end card LOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

Radeon X800 series, the time where ATi said "SM3 is not important now" hehe.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to do a lot of digging to find this!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 25, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Gday boys. Got sum agp cards 4 ya. 9800 pro, x800 pro and x850xt pe. Enjoy.



Had the very same 9800. Was what brought me to TPU in the first place.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/xfx1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/xfx2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/xfx4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/xfx.jpg
> ...



Damn boom! Nice card as well!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

512mb per gpu too, pretty good for its time.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a GeForce Ti4800 and a 7800GTX back in my home country... may upload pics in mid-march when I go there.

And lol HD5770 is not THAT old... i had my HD5870 still running few days ago ^^


----------



## freakshow (Jan 25, 2012)

here are my 2 diamond 3870x2's and ati 4850


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

The 7950gx2 played modern warefare 2 great lol.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 25, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> Gday boys. x850xt pe. Enjoy.



Was wondering when one of these would pop up! IMHO it was the card that got the everything going back in the day! IIRC Nvidia wasn't doing to well against it when it was in it's prime. 

I still have a BBA x850xt pe with all original pkg/acc in my closet somewhere, i should dig it out and post it. I played the shit out of that card, had it on air then on water, managed to get some pretty decent decent frame's with that baby. Good time's. Good time's.

I used to rock a 256mb 9600xt before that card. Back when ATI was still ATI and they were located 35min from my house


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2012)

9700 Pro AIW>9800 Pro AIW (accidently killed 9700 pro) x1950 Pro 512.

next card TBD, Maybe 7975/7980/7990


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking at Freak shows images, sometimes a GPU without stickers is sexier than one with stickers.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 25, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Looking at Freak shows images, sometimes a GPU without stickers is sexier than one with stickers.



Ya but just like drag car's, sticker's make 'em go faster!


----------



## freakshow (Jan 25, 2012)

here is another one


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, i had pretty much the same rig but at 464mhz on a gigabyte 440bx board and i want to say a riva 128 2d card.

Awesome for the time.



[XC] Oj101 said:


> Thanks man  It's in a pretty legendary machine:
> 
> Celeron 300A @ 504MHz, stock cooling
> Abit BH-6 motherboard
> ...


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 25, 2012)

103*4.5? I'm assuming stock voltage?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 25, 2012)

hi guys , in the past i dont have bring high end graphics card,my first graphic card  is a ati 9200 se 128mb agp,9550 se 128 agp, x1300 pro 256mb agp , after my x1300 died for power supplie issue i have find a x1550 pro 512 ddr2 agp and with that card when l4d comes out i run it all high settings on my old olidata 17" at 1280 x 768 xd ,my ultimate old card is the hd 4670 1gb gddr 3 my first pci ex card ,now i have from 10 months a great hd 6950 from xfx xxx edition 1gb ,but i think dont run it at the max performance for cpu limitation xd ,i was waiting a friend for give me a better atx 775 socket motherbord and cpu q9400 and overclock it xd


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gotta get some more pics here!


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2012)

Back when I was rocking a Pentium III I had one of these:





3dFx Voodoo5 5500 AGP.

It was a great card with bad support. Two weeks after I bought it Nvidia bought out 3dFx and immediately discontinued support for it. Kinda kept me away from Nvidia for a while. I eventually sold it to DaMulta here at TPU and he volt modded it. Not sure if it worked though.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Back when I was rocking a Pentium III I had one of these:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2580zsg.jpg
> 3dFx Voodoo5 5500 AGP.
> ...



I had one, too. Threw it away without thinking one time! 

I want to see somebody with 6800's in SLI!


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 26, 2012)

8800ultra:





6800ultra:





both working


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Back when I was rocking a Pentium III I had one of these:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2580zsg.jpg
> 3dFx Voodoo5 5500 AGP.
> ...



There's one coming back to life in the Project Logs 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2522847&postcount=105


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> There's one coming back to life in the Project Logs
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2522847&postcount=105



Holy crap! That looks exactly like my old system, motherboard and all!


----------



## damric (Jan 26, 2012)

My 8800GT that recently had an identity change into a Quadro FX-3700.

Heat sink is now the MK13 (reference laying above).


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2012)

Prolimatech owns  I hope you have suspenders in your case


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 26, 2012)

damric said:


> My 8800GT that recently had an identity change into a Quadro FX-3700.
> 
> Heat sink is now the MK13 (reference laying above).
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9916/geforcequadrog92.jpg



What all did that entail?


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 26, 2012)

8800 Ultra

Hell of a beast card






7800 GS AGP This graphics card could handle decently Medal of Honor Allied Assault and Day of Defeat... Were my first multiplayer games.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 26, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> 8800ultra:
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3012/img00009201201161355.jpg
> 
> 6800ultra:
> ...





I'd take a ride on the 8800 Ultra just to see what games are still able to handle... Still has an aggressive appearance after all these years.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 26, 2012)

Same!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 26, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Seeing this thread I decided to pull this out of my still functional and rather dirty P4 rig just to look at it.
> 
> Sapphire X1950pro 512mb AGP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/X1950pro512mbAGP.jpg
> ...



I had PCI-E version... I loved those cards!

Oldest card I have laying around is my 4870... Oldest card I can think of having is Voodoo 2? I think... long ago


----------



## Goodman (Jan 26, 2012)

All the old VGA cards i got ...

View attachment 44327

The thread -->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2454410#post2454410

Which reminds me that i should update that thread soon...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought this was a thread about _older_ high end GPUs? 

Back in my day, all GPUs were high end because that's all there was. 

RIVA TNT2






3Dfx Voodoo 3000 AGP(?)





3Dfx Voodoo 5500 AGP


----------



## Goodman (Jan 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I thought this was a thread about _older_ high end GPUs?



There is a few in there you're not looking hard enough...
Well ok maybe just two...


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I thought this was a thread about _older_ high end GPUs?



Totally agree Its hard for me to call a 4000 series ati card "old"... but, I still enjoy looking!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 26, 2012)

These are the oldest hardware pics I get.

















I also have two 5830 + one 5670 gfx cards, but I don't think they are old.-


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sapphire box i have AGP 512MB edition


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 26, 2012)

*3DFX build WIP*

its not currently in a system... but... here's a few pics of my W.I.P. 3DFX build.

First a shot of all the expansion cards plugged in. Looks a bit random... but I shall explain.






A shot of the two VOODOOII 3DFX cards. One from Diamond which will take a video signal from a hardware DVD decoder. The 2nd is from Canopus. It'll send the final video feed to my 27in Sony Trinitron TV.






The "back" view of the two 3DFX cards.






This shot is of the Matrox card I'll use for non-3DFX mode. There will be a VGA cable running from it to the hardware DVD decoder card, which is a Dxr2 from Creative. The video out will run via VGA to the Diamond 3DFX card. There will also be audio cables running from the DVD rom drive to the Dxr2, then from the Dxr2 to a Sound Blaster Live!






And finally a shot of the sound and lan cards. The lan is your basic 10/100 from Belkin. Then there's the Creative Sound Blaster Live!






and since no-one else has posted... time for some mobile GPUs. Mobility Fire GL T2 and 9600. Both are 128mb.











And a 3DFX voodoo3000 16mb.






someone asked for an FX card... i've got a BFG 5500OC i'll post a little later.

and later a pic of my 8800GT, which I'm still using. (anyone remember my thread about baking one?)

Enjoy!

Edit: @mastrdrver Yes that 2nd card is a v3 3000 but its pci. has 16mb sgram.

Here's a helpful site for those wanting to I.D. their 3DFX cards. http://www.falconfly.de/identify-3dfx.htm Look for the part number, like MastrDrver's 210-0382-004

Edit 2: Here's pics of the FX5500. I changed the fan on it. I plan on swapping the heatsink later. Fan came off of a Socket 7 K6-2 450 lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2012)

SK-1 said:


> Totally agree Its hard for me to call a 4000 series ati card "old"... but, I still enjoy looking!



I'm just giving the young'uns a hard time.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol 4k series is not "old" I know. 

I used to have a PNY Verto FX5500 AGP W/Original box. Good times with that even though it sucked


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 26, 2012)

I have plenty of old GPUs lying around.

3dfx Voodoo5 5500 AGP











I do have the original box, along with everything that came with it.

3dfx Voodoo3 3000 AGP






nVIDIA GeForce2 MX400 128MB






Those Chinese will build anything...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nobody bought some high end Geforce 6800 series for FarCry!!!??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to have another Voodoo 3 2000 PCI


----------



## Horrux (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought those Voodoo 5's were really scarce, but there are quite a few in this thread.

Keep them. In a few years they should be worth real money again, if other "old tech" is anything to go by. I heard of someone selling a Ti-99 4a for $1000 a couple years back.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I thought those Voodoo 5's were really scarce, but there are quite a few in this thread.
> 
> Keep them. In a few years they should be worth real money again, if other "old tech" is anything to go by. I heard of someone selling a Ti-99 4a for $1000 a couple years back.



My first computer was a TI-99 4a.


----------



## Horrux (Jan 26, 2012)

tigger said:


> My first computer was a TI-99 4a.



Me too. I was 14.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2012)

Horrux said:


> Me too. I was 14.



I think I must have been about that age, it was around 1983/4 maybe.


----------



## damric (Jan 26, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> What all did that entail?



A little research to see which card/chip configurations matched, then much patience. Then one day I saw an Nvidia reference 8800GT that someone salvaged out of an old dell or something and they were selling it dirt cheap. Configuration matched up to Quadro FX-3700, so I purchased it,

and one BIOS flash later...






Thanks to newtekie1 for his BIOS. Now I have a usable workstation card


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

old cards, not high end enough lol
(TNT2 M64, Radeon 9200, and a Matrox card i forgot the exact model if its G200/G300)





I guess this one is a little high end? Not old enough tho


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 27, 2012)

Horrux said:


> I thought those Voodoo 5's were really scarce, but there are quite a few in this thread.



The 5500 AGP was pretty common i think. Maybe a 5500 PCI as I think most were sold as AGP at the time since it was only a few years new. AGP didn't get replaced until what? 2003?



ViperXTR said:


> I guess this one is a little high end? Not old enough tho
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/pics/8800GTS2.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/pics/8800gts3.jpg



 ops!

I hope that card was dead when that happened and removing the cooler didn't cause it's death.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

its been dead for years


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 27, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> its not currently in a system... but... here's a few pics of my W.I.P. 3DFX build.
> 
> First a shot of all the expansion cards plugged in. Looks a bit random... but I shall explain.
> 
> ...



WOW! Old tech is so neat, isn't it? When you have it up an running, run some benchmarks, here are mine: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2527789&postcount=140


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome. I've got a few cables i need to locate... vga passthrough and audio mostly. I've got an 80GB IDE WD i can use for the OS and Win98SE. I have a 350w power supply that should do the trick for this system. finding ram for cheap is the biggest thing... and those cables. hopefully i can find drivers for the canopus card so i can use the video out to my tv. (thinking of doing a 3dfx powered arcade of sorts)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 27, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> its not currently in a system... but... here's a few pics of my W.I.P. 3DFX build.
> 
> First a shot of all the expansion cards plugged in. Looks a bit random... but I shall explain.
> 
> ...



In Gods name why would you  still have stuff like this


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

if you think that's bad you should have seen some of the stuff i finally tossed.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 27, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> if you think that's bad you should have seen some of the stuff i finally tossed.



So this was after cleaning out your closet


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

yea i took a bunch of cases and stuff to recycling a while back. i have a few others but they don't quite classify as something to post for this thread.

edit: actually, i havent' got to the closet yet...


----------



## MF BIGRELLY (Jan 27, 2012)

My GeForce2 Ultra sitting in a Asus P4T Pentium 4 i850 Motherboard with a P4 1.5ghz socket 423 cpu and 1 gig of RDRAM Memory it was the gun 12 years ago and cost heaps lol, So old now god dam it!!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 27, 2012)

MF BIGRELLY said:


> My GeForce2 Ultra sitting in a Asus P4T Pentium 4 i850 Motherboard with a P4 1.5ghz socket 423 cpu and 1 gig of RDRAM Memory it was the gun 12 years ago and cost heaps lol, So old now god dam it!!
> 
> Cool setup man. Nice1


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

I had an HP Kayak XU700 that had a similar cpu and ram setup. although that p4 wasn't the fastest... it did have a snappy feel to it with the rdram


----------



## MF BIGRELLY (Jan 29, 2012)

I found these in the garage , A monster 3Dpci 4 mb and a STB 3DFX Voodoo3 PCI 16M SGRAM V3 PCI Video Card and a duel head Matrox card.


----------



## Schelle (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,

I found some old pictures. At first a ASUS Radeon 9800 XT.





2x miro HiScore² 3D





Diamond Viper V770 Ultra


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! Still haven't seen any big 6000 series nvidias?! Whats up with that?


----------



## MF BIGRELLY (Jan 29, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> Nice! Still haven't seen any big 6000 series nvidias?! Whats up with that?



I do have a 6800 ultra around some ware, If i find it I will post a pic..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2012)

8800GTS G92 512MB

Looking around for my SLI pic.

EDIT

Nope can't find it.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 30, 2012)

My old Chaintech Ti 4200 with aftermarket heatsink. I am amazed that thing didn't blow up after thousands of hours of UT


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea, someone post a GeForce 6800 Ultra, damn thing required 2 molex connectors lol, and have yet to see any FX "DustBuster" lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's go 6800ultra! Gt, and Gs!


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 30, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> Let's go 6800ultra! Gt, and Gs!





Gas2100 said:


> 6800ultra:
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7875/img00014201201260046.jpg
> 
> both working



i posted one on page 3 with my 8800 ultra


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2012)

Schelle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found some old pictures. At first a ASUS Radeon 9800 XT.
> 
> ...



Love that 9800 XT My first build I wanted one but ended up with the 2600 XT. Ran Doom 3 just fine


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> i posted one on page 3 with my 8800 ultra
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7875/img00014201201260046.jpg



I know I just want to see more and in SLI


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is what I can offer:

7800 GTX SLI





X1800 XT




CrossFire




You know, I looked at this picture and wondered "where is the CF bridge?" Then I remembered that you had to have a Master and a Slave card to run CF with the X1800's and X1900's that used a "dongle"

X1900 XT CF





ATI 3870 CF water cooled





ATI 4870





4870's CF water cooled





BFG GTX 275


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn you've had some sick rigs!


----------



## Maban (Jan 31, 2012)

ATI Radeon X850XT PE 256MB. If I remember right it was $425. Still functions perfectly fine. This thing was a beast in its day, save for Shader model 3. I guess I took the fan apart at sometime during its life, that must be why there's electrical tape there. I didn't get a new card after this until my first 3850, mainly because this card handled everything just fine.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2012)

Alreet lads - I gots a X850XT PE on AGP, Tottaly love the thing to death. I'll take a pic of it in the morning when im less drunk. I fitted an Arctic silencer 4 on it i think. 

card was a total beast even on my AGP rig - L4D at max settings and shit. really awesome card. pitty its not so rare here.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2012)

My backup rig:










Q6700 @ 2.85Ghz, soon to be a QX6700 thanks to Paulieg 
Asrock Conroe865PE R3
4GB mushkin RedLine DDR500; due to a chipset limitation only 3520MB are usable even with 64bit OS 
HIS HD3850 IceQ3 Turbo AGP @ 824/1215 0.974v (stock 720/910 1.254v)
BFG Ageia Physx PCI card (not pictured, the SATA card is taking its place ATM)
Silverstone ST50FES PSU
Cooler Master N520
Octanux GX-9001 case

gets >12000 in 3dmark06: http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16389337 


The HIS HD3850 in all its glory. Notice the single heatpipe


----------



## TissueBox (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 Kyro II


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 5, 2012)

i wish HIS would use that cooler (or similar) on their newer cards instead of the central fan design they're starting to use now. HIS had been the top of my list for a while simply b/c their coolers were better yet still put all the hot air out of the back of the case, but not anymore...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2012)

TissueBox said:


> Here's a Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 Kyro II
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/DSC06149.jpg
> 
> ...




I believe KYRO was a PowerVR chip


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i wish HIS would use that cooler (or similar) on their newer cards instead of the central fan design they're starting to use now. HIS had been the top of my list for a while simply b/c their coolers were better yet still put all the hot air out of the back of the case, but not anymore...



I agree, they are very useful for small cases:

specs in sig





Quite cramped in there...I need to get one of those left angled SATA cables





ODD removed


----------



## mxthunder (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you like XFX or just green in general?


----------



## mxthunder (Feb 5, 2012)

Both! I loved the xfx 200 series cards... LOVED them. and im a big advocate of CUDA/nvidia in general, but have owned plenty of RED too!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2012)

My beloved 9700Pro AIW, heatsink was removed and lost for water cooling:





Loved this card so much!  Just a damn great card.

x1900GT





7800GTX 256MB





7900GT 256MB w/ Iceberg6 coolers





x1950Pro 256MB ICEQ3





HD4670 ICEQ3





x1950Pro w/ AcceleroX2


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2012)

I miss my AiW X800XT  I recall playing Crysis with it paired with a C2D 4600


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Some of my old cards... Apologies for poor picture quality, clearly I sucked at taking photos back when I had these 

They are: HIS X1900XT ICEQ3, HIS 3870 ICEQ3, HIS 4850 ICEQ4 Turbo


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 9, 2012)

ttt!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to see a 9700 pro. Totally awsome. I love the fact u had it under water. Nice work man!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2012)

Here we go.

Ati Rage Fury Pro 32 mb.







Geforce Fx 5700 







Will post some more pics of some of the treasures I have laying around.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 9, 2012)

Love those old Gainward cards!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are some of my other cards. 

From top left 
Some Sb 16 compatible card
Some Isa sb 16 compatible card
Aureal Vortex 2 Sq 2500 v1
Aureal Vortex 2 Sq 2500 v2
Creative Sb 16
Creative Sb Live Gamer 5.1
Creative Sb Live Mp3 5.1
Visiontek Hd3650
Visiontek Hd 2400 pro
Asus Radeon 9550 Pro
Gainward Gefore Fx 5700
Visiontek X1550 256
Ati Radeon 9000 pro
Geforce 2 mx400
And Unknown Creative pci something or other.
Enjoy!
Sorry for the crappy pics. New Camera is in the budget for this year.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 14, 2012)

need moar pics!


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 14, 2012)

horrible picture thanks to blackberrys crap camera:






all 8800's on the right (working too) 3 GTX's 1 ultra

2 9800GTs and a 8800GTS on the left (1 9800 is dead tho)


----------



## mightysi (Feb 14, 2012)

My first high end rig had a 3870x2 + another 3870 for good measure...








Then briefly I had this
My (current ) 4870x2 with a second one I ordered for a friend, obviously I had to test his before I gave it to him ...



Man that pushed my 620 watt psu!


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 14, 2012)

dont have it anymore or any pics but still remember the first proper gaming graphics card I ever bought. Riva TNT2 32mb


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pics! Need MOAR!!


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 14, 2012)

GTX275, Radeon 9600SE, 8800GT


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 9, 2012)

ttt!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Need more Golden Oldie pics please !

**+*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 10, 2012)

My trusty HD 4850, still in use. Yes, the photos are somewhat blurry but my previous phone made them like that (my current has a somewhat lower resolution and therefore seems to "stress"the CCD less, or whatever. I may take new pictures later, perhaps.)


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 10, 2012)

Still running this beast on WinME


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 10, 2012)

i decided to share some pictures of my favorite card of all time the X850XT PE agp. i had it under water with the swiftech mcw60B and some swiftech ramsinks. Still works like a charm, i have played so many good old games on it, i kinda miss the days of doom 3, Half life 2, Far Cry and quake 4.


















Edit: links to the pictures seem to be on the post but i don't see them:/


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2012)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> i decided to share some pictures of my favorite card of all time the X850XT PE agp. i had it under water with the swiftech mcw60B and some swiftech ramsinks. Still works like a charm, i have played so many good old games on it, i kinda miss the days of doom 3, Half life 2, Far Cry and quake 4.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2zxw2et/6
> http://tinypic.com/r/357koee/6
> ...



The reason is because it's from tinypic.com. TPU only allows pictures from a few sites such as photobucket and techpowerup.org.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice one, BP.  How did you figure out what the correct links were, though?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 10, 2012)

qubit said:


> The reason is because it's from tinypic.com. TPU only allows pictures from a few sites such as photobucket and techpowerup.org.



thank you for fixing it


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2012)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> thank you for fixing it



Hey, I'd love to take the credit for this, but it was actually BlackPanther who did this, as you can see in the edit text showing against your post.  I'm trying to figure out how she worked out the correct link, although I have an idea.


----------



## Radeon101 (Jun 10, 2012)

My Visiontek HD3650 1GB AGP Card (not my picture).








Inside the PC with my Athlon 64 and huge heatsink and fan (my picture). Everything still works, but it's not in use.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/1510/dscf0718nn9.jpg ...ASUS HD4870 512mb ..Not a really old card, but one of the best looking GPU's I ever owned.

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/015.jpg ...ATi 9800Pro 256mb & Zotac 8800GT 256mb

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/028.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/027.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/026.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/025.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/018.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/017.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/020.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/024.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/021.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/022.jpg
http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/023.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/903/mycomputersystem017zx3.jpg ..Foxxconn 8800GTX (will post a better pic soon)

Still have all these cards, plus an ATi Sapphire X800XT PE 256mb that's running in my wife's PC.
I'll post that one as well as a Foxconn 8800GTX and a eVGA 7900GTX  when I get a chance, they look very cool and all these cards still run great.
Sorry for the poor pic quality...took them with an old iPhone 3G.

**+*


----------

